# hungarian vizsla - what are they like?



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not looking for a puppy right now but would love a bigger dog when we have the space, I always had in mind a hungarian vizsla, weimaraner, or great dane. While we were out me and Flynn met a gorgeous 8 month old Vizsla, and I just wondered if anyone had one and knew much about the breed? Reading online doesn't always do the trick!

Thanks!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

They say a picture speaks a thousand words so here you go!










Very active and fast to learn!










Very inquisitive, they get into everything!










Full of bounce!










Velcro dogs!

Seriously, they are wonderful dogs but VERY hard work as pups (and pretty hard work as adults at times!).

Positives- Very clever and eager to learn, very playful, extremely affectionate, good with people and other dogs, gorgeous! Can excel at a number of sports/events eg working dog trials, agility, flyball etc.

Negatives- Very clever- will find ways to amuse themselves if you don't keep their brains active which tends to end badly! Very active- need plenty of off lead exercise, extremely affectionate- they are prone to separation anxiety and do not do well in kennels at all. They are additive!

A very wise ex-mod ( and slave to 3 Vizzys) once told me "if you get a Vizzy pup you will wonder what the hell you've done for the first 10 months then you'll find you have the most amazing dog".


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Next to a weimy they are the bee's knee's!
Seriously - great - I understand they are more laid back then weimy's whether thats true or not I cannot be sure - having never owned one!
But love em all the same!
DT


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My son has one and Bex190 has summed them up perfectly.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Apparently the wire haired version is slightly easier


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

rona said:


> Apparently the wire haired version is slightly easier


Yes I've heard that, they're meant to be more robust in all respects. I'd love to get a wire haired V bitch next.:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Bex190 said:


> Yes I've heard that, they're meant to be more robust in all respects. I'd love to get a wire haired V bitch next.:001_tt1:


I've seen several wire haired working but the only smooth coated one I saw ran amok


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

rona said:


> I've seen several wire haired working but the only smooth coated one I saw ran amok


lol that doesn't suprise me! When Otto's working properly (doing scent work or agility) he's completely focused and nothing will throw him off his task but if he decides he's not going to work for some reason there's absolutely nothing I can do to make him focus and I'm better off just giving up for the day and trying again another time.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> They say a picture speaks a thousand words so here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree with Bex190, they are very high energy but clever and very loving. When mine was a pup I had almost a year of wondering what on earth I'd done (even though I had researched) and there were times when I wished I hadn't got him - even though now I can't believe I ever thought that because he has turned out to be a real superstar and I wouldn't swap him for a million pounds!

My friend has two bitches and they seem to be easier than dogs are.


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info and piccies. They're so lovely. I just got back from puppy classes (where Flynn is doing ok) and chatted to my oh on the way and we may go see if we can track some down to see maybe discover dogs. When you mentioned about scent work remember my weimaraner duke following the lines of football pitches round and round. Brilliant dog he was!

We have been talking about getting Flynn into agility. I know they're small but apparently the breed are great at it so another agility prone dog suits me fine. They just seem like lovely dogs and I think anything that needs a bit of work always ends out being worth it! 

Think it's time to do a bit of research and go from there, perhaps start looking for a bigger house!! Thanks guys. Very helpful!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Our next door neighbour has one and he's wonderful.

Very alert, very quick to learn (Fiddy shuts doors now) and absolutely amazing with my two. Our neighbours put a lot of work in with him though, and it shows as he can be stubborn and deaf when I take him out, but when John is with us he's as good as gold.

Good guard dog as well! Scared the crap out of my dad last week when he came running up the drive to see who it was, barking. He protects my house too! :blush:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Never had one but knew a lady with three, two were some what, erm, challenging  

Her eldest boy liked to do as he pleased but would always come back to her eventually, just liked being independent. Her middle girl was lovely, always did as asked but wasn't much of a worker. Her youngest was fantastic if she wanted to be, but if she didn't fancy working good luck making her :lol:

I went to a couple gun dog training sessions with my golden and her younger girl, she was a very smart cookie saw a hare when we arrived, didn't get let off for 20 minutes and BAM guess what the first thing she did when she got let off  She really was good when she was in the zone it was just quite hard to get her in the zone I think, she was quite young though, only about 15-18 months or so I think.

Lovely dogs though, if they didn't seem such hard work I think I'd consider one for the future. She had a litter out of her middle girl and oh they were beautiful babies (by Yogi who won Cruft's the other year's son, like many current vizzie litters!). Saw them at about 4 weeks or so and such fat, podgy, squishy little things I could have pinched a couple


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't know about Vizsla but we have just got out 2nd Weimy and your memory must have an unbuilt protection mechanism that makes you forget how clingy they are!
Good luck with whatever you choose


----------

